# Green grass....



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Or weeds... whateved they love it just the same ;p


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Doesn't green grass/weeds make the best pictures  Im going to let my feeders run out of hay tomorrow so I can get some good pictures like yours when they go out to graze


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I love green grass pictures and gorgeous days like today!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucky you. It will be a while before my grass is green again.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We've had our snow melt off a few times now. The grass underneath isn't long and it's only barely green, but the goats go berserk just the same!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Lucky you. It will be a while before my grass is green again.


I'm sure it will get there soonish- maybe


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> I love green grass pictures and gorgeous days like today!


Awww very happy goats there


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> We've had our snow melt off a few times now. The grass underneath isn't long and it's only barely green, but the goats go berserk just the same!


I dry lot my goats most the time because we don't have a big pasture area (we grow rocks not grass) and mine are always so happy to get some green


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I fenced in as many rocks as I could in my pen so they have something to jump around on. I split their pen up in 2 areas and kept them back till the grass in the 'rock pen' got decent, plus I want them to have a nice clean place to kid. But if I knew this stupid drought was coming I would have included more grass then rocks  usually I can let them roam free but they have to go out to far for my liking to find food


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I would love to have free range goats but we have too many predators and stray dogs.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The only time I had a problem with predators was coyotes and only twice. Once when I only let out 4 goats, and when I would let kids out too. The kids are way to easy to pick off and when I let all 60+ out they stick together and hate dogs. When there's only a few they can split them up but thank goodness they were close to home and I had my 243 close by. And wolf pee helps too lol they coyotes are not that aggressive here. But I fear stray dogs. For the most part we have our neighbors trained that if their dog causes problems they won't come home but still it happens sometimes and thank goodness not with the goats!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, I only have 11 goats total  I wish I had 60  we have some viscous stray dogs around. They attacked my dogs and seriously injured them over the goats once. I don't want a repeat so in a fence or on a rope is how mine live. Not to mention my little stinkers probably would terrorize the village and not let me catch them!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't blame you at all. It's not worth the heartache. We have one cow that was attacked by a dog, she's missing both of her ears has her top lip on one side. I couldn't imagine how bad it would have been if it was a goat


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awww that poor baby! Yeah, we had alot of stitches and one dead goat but they are ok now.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

aww I'm sorry you lost one. People and their dogs is something I will never understand. I can't even say I dislike dogs over anything like this but it's people who won't take responsibility of their animals or just dump them off.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you and yes! I love dogs but people are stupid and irresponsible!


----------

